# تعريف الهندسة



## السحر المضئ (19 مارس 2011)

تعريف الهندسة
كلمة هندسة باللغة العربية تحمل معاني متعددة، ومن المتعارف عليه أن أصل كلمة هندسة هى كلمة فارسية تعنى (الإندازة) و تعنى القدرة على حل المشكلات .
والهندسة في الرياضيات هي فرع من فروع الرياضيات الذي يدرس الأشكال الهندسية المجردة محاولا ايجاد علاقات رياضية بين عناصرها وهذا ما يسمى بالهندسة الرياضية Geometry .
أما الهندسة التطبيقية Engineering فهي استخدام معارف رياضية هندسية و فيزيائية لإيجاد حلول و تطبيقات في فروع مختلفة من العلوم و الحياة العملية .
ومن فروع الهندسة التطبيقية
هندسة كيميائية
هندسة ميكانيكية
هندسة كهربائية
هندسة زراعية
هندسة معمارية
هندسة مدنية
هندسة المساحه
هندسة بيئية
هندسة النقل
هندسة جيوتكنيكية
هندسة صناعية
هندسة البترول
هندسة الطيران والفضاء
هندسة الصواريخ
هندسة الحاسوب
هندسة البرمجيات
هندسة النظم
هندسة الشبكات
هندسة الاتصالات
هندسة الكترونية
الهندسة الطبية الحيوية
هندسة الوراثة
هندسة المعادن والمناجم
هندسة الطاقة
هندسة أفينية


----------

